# Searching a forum



## mdurette (Jan 9, 2020)

I will admit, I don't do it much.   But, I thought in the past I could search a forum.   Not true?

Maybe I'm just missing it???


----------



## klpca (Jan 9, 2020)

mdurette said:


> I will admit, I don't do it much.   But, I thought in the past I could search a forum.   Not true?
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing it???


I took a quick look yesterday and couldn't quite figure out if I could limit my search to a specific forum. If the functionality is there it isn't as obvious as before. Btw, I wound up finding the answer to my question much faster with a google search. That's why I didn't pursue it any further.

edit: FOUND IT. (lol - I should try harder). Click on the search button (top right - just to the right of your member name). To the right of the search box you will see the word "everywhere" - click that - it's a pull down list. You can choose "this forum".


----------



## Rolltydr (Jan 9, 2020)

klpca said:


> I took a quick look yesterday and couldn't quite figure out if I could limit my search to a specific forum. If the functionality is there it isn't as obvious as before. Btw, I wound up finding the answer to my question much faster with a google search. That's why I didn't pursue it any further.
> 
> edit: FOUND IT. (lol - I should try harder). Click on the search button (top right - just to the right of your member name). To the right of the search box you will see the word "everywhere" - click that - it's a pull down list. You can choose "this forum".


Thank you! I was also trying to do this a couple days ago and couldn’t find it. It isn’t as obvious as before.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks Katherine - yep, there it is.  Never looked up that high


----------

